# DTG Print - Blacks are grey



## djphatic (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello

I've recently had some custom t-shirts printed using DTG. I don't know why type of printer was used but it managed to print my design onto a black t-shirt with white text and white t-shirt with black text.

However, I notice that the blacks printed on the white t-shirt are not really a solid black colour like I was expecting and it's more of a grey colour. Taking a closer look you can see the white from the shirt within the print, like a pixelation (same on the black t-shirt also).

Is this a limitation of DTG or could it be the type of shirt it was printed on or something else?

Regards
Mark


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

There a number of reason why this might be the case. Some DTG printers skimp on ink by only print a single pass. Double pass may insure better ink coverage. Also, a light pretreatment can be used to make those blacks look BLACK.

For the white, it sounds like there is not enough coverage as well, so the white on black shirt is not opaque. Try some other DTG printers, you'd be surprised at the varying levels of quality..


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

There a number of reason why this might be the case. Some DTG printers skimp on ink by only print a single pass. Double pass may insure better ink coverage. Also, a light pretreatment can be used to make those blacks look BLACK.

For the white, it sounds like there is not enough coverage as well, so the white on black shirt is not opaque. Try some other DTG printers, you'd be surprised at the varying levels of quality..


----------



## djphatic (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

Can you recommend any DTG printers in the UK? I did Google around but you tend to get all the same marketing spiel and no idea of quality on the end result.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

djphatic said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Can you recommend any DTG printers in the UK? I did Google around but you tend to get all the same marketing spiel and no idea of quality on the end result.


For a specific referral, please post in our Referrals Area here. More info on how and why is here.

You can also find good DTG printers in the UK here: United Kingdom - Europe - Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

Your best bet is to buy one sample before doing a full run with a DTG printer to check their quality. 

You also want to communicate with any printer you work with to let them know what you are expecting from the print, ask them directly if they'll be able to reproduce the artwork or if they foresee any issues with their capability to deliver what you need and afterwards let them know how they did so they can resolve any issues. Communication is key.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Your shirt type makes a difference as well.

If you used a 50/50 cotton/poly instead of a 100% cotton t-shirt, that could also explain your faded look.


----------

